# stripped holes??? HELP PLEASE



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, so my old Riders Choice that i love and want to use or lend to my friends has stripped holes....like the holes that the screws from the bindings go in, those have stripped off. So when i try tightening my bindings on the screws just keep spinning. So that makes the board useless. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix it or ever use it again. I was thinking to like cement the bindings in haha :laugh: which is fine b/c i don’t need those bindings. If that’s the only solution what should I use to cement them...??? PLEASE HELP I LOVE THE BOARD AND NEED HELP!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You could get a tap kit and try to rethread them. Otherwise, you are going to have to replace the insets. Costly if you pay someone to do it, tough to do yourself. It's also ugly as you have to cut the base of the board, remove the inserts, put them back in and then do a base weld. If you have to do most or all of your inserts you'll probably spend less getting a newer board.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

SHIT!! that sucks i dont even know how to rethread things....so that pritty much means its out of commission.... that really sucks......those are the only ways to fix it that you know of?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

If you dont care about the bindings or board you could probably use Loctite red superglue to re secure them too the board. Or take the plates to home depot they can probably re tap for like 40 ish $


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Weston said:


> If you dont care about the bindings or board you could probably use Loctite red superglue to re secure them too the board. Or take the plates to home depot they can probably re tap for like 40 ish $


That sounds like a shitty way to die when the top sheet inevitably separates from the rest of the board leaving you tumbling down that <><> you just got up the courage to bomb down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

cifex said:


> That sounds like a shitty way to die when the top sheet inevitably separates from the rest of the board leaving you tumbling down that <><> you just got up the courage to bomb down.


Shit happens.


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

yea i was thinking about useing that red lock tight too (as shity as that sounds) but i dunno if that would hold up....then again im not the one who is going to be riding it most of the time so i dunno.....i go to mammoth like every weekend i live in LA (and you guys here that they finaly have an airport there!!! thank god!!!) an we are always taking friends that are just learning and thats who is usually going to be riding it so u think it will hold???


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

That's true....he could slap that sticker on there...it's just gunna be his friends riding it anyway. 

If you use loc-tite, the binding is definitely not going to come away from the top sheet but the top sheet might come away from the board......maybe if you get the loc-tite all in good in those inserts??? This is some seriously dangerous jerry rigging though. Why not just pick up an $80 POS for your friends to ride?


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

Could you just adjust the stance and use a different set of inserts? I don't know how it would happen but did all of the inserts get stripped?


----------



## hvalley76 (Oct 17, 2007)

Repairing Stripped Inserts
Stripped inserts are rather simple to repair if they are 6 mm thread. The 6 mm thread is used by most board manufacturers today. If you are unsure of the size of the threads, check with your dealer, or take a mounting screw to the hardware store to see if it threads into a 6 mm nut easily.

The only tools required to do the job are a 1/4-28 (1/4 inch fine thread: 28 threads per inch) bottoming tap and a tap handle. The 1/4-28 thread is slightly larger in diameter than the 6 mm thread, which makes it possible to retap the insert without drilling. If you can't find a bottoming tap, buy a standard tap and grind the tap's tapered portion off. Be sure to cool the tap frequently in water when doing this. If the metal changes color, you have overheated that portion of the tap, and the steel in this portion of the tap is not as hard as the rest of the tap; you should grind this portion off.

Here's how to use the 1/4-28 tap to rethread the insert. Apply oil to the tap prior to tapping the insert. Place the tap in the insert hole and turn it clockwise. Turn the tap backwards a half turn for every full turn forward. This clears the chips out of the tap flutes, and allows the tap to cut more easily. Be careful not to overturn the tap and strip the new threads you've created.

Once you reach the bottom of the insert (the tap won't go any further) remove the tap, blow out all of the chips, and run the tap down the insert once more. Make sure the threads are clear and that you tapped the insert all the way to the bottom. When you remount your bindings, use a 1/4-28 screw in the freshly tapped insert hole.

Since the repaired insert is now a little larger than the rest, it is a good idea to mark this insert, as well as its screw, with a little paint. This will eliminate confusion in the future.

It is important to note that this operation will weaken the insert slightly, and the new thread may not hold as well as the original 6 mm thread. For this reason, it is very important not to over-tighten this screw. Putting some thread locking compound on the screw will keep it from coming loose.

Donek Snowboards and Skis :: Handcrafted in Colorado :: Race, Alpine, Carving, Freeride and Freestyle Snowboards :: Telemark Skis & Alpine Skis


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

most of the inserts stripped i moved the bindings over and it did the same thing i dunno if it was just to much tension because of the move im just not sure. i made sure to not over tighten but it did it anyway. i tryied to see if gnu would take it back when it first happened but my warranty was up. they said they would have if the warranty wasnt up becaused that usually does not happen... 

They make that hole rethreading sound so easy dont they hahahaa .....

but seriously hvalley thanks for the help ill read that over and over and look into it maybe it will make more sence then... i hope so i like the boards...and i would b ok with them renting its just that they are broke and if they come more that twice then thats already a board and what if they dont like snowboarding...see where i would need this board??

any more options and opinions???...ill take any idea even if its nuts....


----------



## hvalley76 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wait, so you moved to a different set of inserts and those stripped too? Are you sure it's the inserts that are stripped and not the screws? Maybe you just moved trashed screws to new holes. I might try getting some new screws first. If not then maybe ease up a bit next time, Johnny Armstrong!!


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

hahahaa nope i got new screws trust me hahaa i didnt over tighten them. and i didnt get "johnny Armstrong" on it hahaaa...and yea i moved them over to


----------

